
BBC: Slack 'bans users' who have visited US sanctioned countries - jwildeboer
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-46642760
======
troydavis
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18730314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18730314)

Original discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18724107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18724107)

------
tim333
The bans seem a little over the top compared with what is legally required. I
went to Iran in 1993 - I wonder if I'm on the list!

